# Phosphorous Free Fertilizer



## drudd (Jul 14, 2018)

Hey all - I've been reading this forum for a while, but first time posting. Really appreciate all the great information and advice on here.

I live in the Charlotte area with typical clay soil and TTTF. I recently did my first soil sample and was surprised to see my phosphorous was quite high. In retrospect, I've probably thrown down too much starter fert one the last 2 years (fall and spring apps) and I've also put down Milo regularly.

I've attached my soil sample results for reference, and would appreciate any other recommendations for it, but what I'm most interested in is for recommendations for a good phosphorous free fertilizer. Preferably something on the organic side. I've looked at Ringer's and have seen PurelyOrganics Products Lawn Food Fertilizer and Jobe's Organic Lawn online. I haven't been able to find any of these in stock around me though.

Any recommendations on phosphorous free fertilizers (preferably organic)? And if so, where to buy it?


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Ringer is Phos Free and Organic

I recently ran across ringer in a local Ace Hardware and it was much cheaper without shipping.

I have also noticed some garden centers tend to carry other "local" organic options that may be phos free. Some are solely N some have K.


----------



## gpbrown60 (Apr 7, 2018)

As you mentioned Purely Organic Products have a 10-0-2 in a 25 lb. bag that covers 5,000 square feet. It is 50% cheaper than Ringer and can be purchased online through Home Depot. I recently ordered some and picked it up at my local HD. It is unfortunate that they do not stock it in the store.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I like Protene brand, if you can find it.


----------



## drudd (Jul 14, 2018)

Looks like Purely Organic Products Lawn Food will be the easiest to get my hands on - I'll give it a try. Thanks for the input!


----------

